
Blazor, a New .NET Single Page Application Framework - VikingCoder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI_9g9lZpik
======
VikingCoder
I'm particularly interested in Razor [1].

And I suspect there will be situations in which you want a mix of client-side
and server-side. I wonder if they're working on that, too.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI_9g9lZpik&t=30m49s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI_9g9lZpik&t=30m49s)

